# un ZoneAlarm pour mac



## xoom (19 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
étant multiplateforme, j'appréçie bien zone alarm pour windaube, car il indique bien les échanges  des applications vers l'extérieur, et ces réglages sont faciles.
existe-t-il l'équivalent pour mac, j'ai une solution intégo, mais je sais que certaines appli  envoie vers l'extérieur, et intégo ne me demande pas si je dois l'autoriser ou pas. en gros je cherche un soft si possible freeware, qui m'indique à chaque fois vers quelle adresse le soft tente de communiquer.
merci à tous pour les réponses
xoom


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

littlesnitch (pas cher)


----------



## xoom (19 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> littlesnitch (pas cher)


merci beaucoup pour la r&#233;activit&#233; starmac, je viens d'aller voir c'est exactement ce que je cherchais, merci encore et bonne journ&#233;e ensoleill&#233;e mais frisqu&#233;.
xoom


----------

